# One meter multiple buildings



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure on my response but it's what I think. 
I believe these would fall under your POCO service standards. The meter for the service is on the building, dwelling?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'm baffled as to why a single phase service in such a situation has any attraction at all.

Unlike a suburban residence, 3-phase loads are as common as butter on American farms.

( Home shop [ welder, lathe, mill, ...] water well pump, ... ) 

You didn't mention the Service... 240 center tapped delta? 208Y120 ?... ???

I can't build any mental picture of what the layout really is.


----------



## 2009mxz (Jul 11, 2015)

the farm is barely a farm anymore its more of a storage facility. barn in particular is in bad shape. right now it is a 240 delta. the one leg is just sitting at the distribution point pole as the barn and silos have been disconnected. essentially now its an old farm house with a pole shed that has power.


----------



## 2009mxz (Jul 11, 2015)

MXer774 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on my response but it's what I think.
> I believe these would fall under your POCO service standards. The meter for the service is on the building, dwelling?


the meter is on the farm pole/distribution point pole


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

I always use these on acreages







order with main breaker kit. Ground your neutral in the meter base. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There has been a trend among utilities the last 20 years to get the actual service equipment off the PoCo's CD pole and onto a separate customer-owned structure right next to the CD pole. Could be a couple posts with a backboard or a customer owned pole. Please check your utility's rules book before you invest too much planning into what equipment you plan to buy/use. 

You asked about running one load side mast up, and tapping up both aerial drops overhead? Absolutely. That's pretty much how it's typically done, and what you probably should do.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This pole top disconnect.... is it a Ronk (ground operated, in a box on top) or an air switch (ground operated, open air terminals)?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> There has been a trend among utilities the last 20 years to get the actual service equipment off the PoCo's CD pole and onto a separate customer-owned structure right next to the CD pole. Could be a couple posts with a backboard or a customer owned pole. Please check your utility's rules book before you invest too much planning into what equipment you plan to buy/use.
> 
> You asked about running one load side mast up, and tapping up both aerial drops overhead? Absolutely. That's pretty much how it's typically done, and what you probably should do.


Got any pics of this arrangement you speak of? Not too many genuine farm services around here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> Got any pics of this arrangement you speak of? Not too many genuine farm services around here.


Don't think I do. They're all over around here, of course, so I never thought to take a picture of some. I'll make it a point to snap a few here and there.


----------



## 2009mxz (Jul 11, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> This pole top disconnect.... is it a Ronk (ground operated, in a box on top) or an air switch (ground operated, open air terminals)?


It is a ronk type its old tho


----------



## 2009mxz (Jul 11, 2015)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I always use these on acreages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I do this then I would need to run new qaud to the buildings which is what I amtryingto prevent


----------



## 2009mxz (Jul 11, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> There has been a trend among utilities the last 20 years to get the actual service equipment off the PoCo's CD pole and onto a separate customer-owned structure right next to the CD pole. Could be a couple posts with a backboard or a customer owned pole. Please check your utility's rules book before you invest too much planning into what equipment you plan to buy/use.
> 
> You asked about running one load side mast up, and tapping up both aerial drops overhead? Absolutely. That's pretty much how it's typically done, and what you probably should do.



The meter and ronk pole top is currently on a pole that is now customer owned(poco gifted it) poco still owns the transformer pole placed about 15' away


----------

